
In the Large - mpweiher
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2018/04/02/InTheLarge.html
======
hinkley
I often wonder if there’s a subconscious bias against large teams that causes
some of theee problems.

I know I get uncomfortable with the ineffectiveness of large teams and I’ve
seen half a dozen people do some amazing work a handful of times and my own
biases clearly favor moving heaven and earth to keep a dozen people plus
support staff as productive as possible.

When someone asks me to work with more people than that, I drag my feet.

